# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  SONY BRAVIA/DIGEA/Ψηφιακα

## τομ

καλημέρα σας,
θελω τη βοηθεια σας γιατί ρώτησα σε πολλουσ κ εχω λάβει διαφορετικες απαντήσεις...εχω 2 SONY BRAVIA στο σπιτι μου και θελω να πιασω τα ψηφιακά καναλια...τα πιανω αλλά χωρίς ήχο.. ρωτησα σε πολλουσ αλλα οι απαντησεισ που πηρα ήταν: 1ο χρειαζεσαι αποκωδικοποιητη, 2ο δεν χρειαζεσαι αποκωδικοποιητη κατι δεν κανεις καλα κ δεν εχεις ηχο, 3ο χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση η TV και 4ον πρεπει να βαλεις μια καρτα για να τα πιασεις κ οχι αποκωδικοποιητη. :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  Της ΕΡΤ τα ψηφιακά τα πιανω αλλά αυτα νομίζω χρειάζονται MPEG-2 που νομιζω τον εχει ενσωματωμενο  αυτον τον αποκωδικοποιητη η TV... Μηπως μπορείται να με βοηθησετε με το τι πρέπει να κάνω???

----------


## Xarry

Τα της ερτ τα πιανεις με ηχο; Μηπως η τηλεορσαση σου ειναι σχετικα παλια και εχει μονο mpeg-2 και οχι mpeg-4 για να πιανεις και τα ιδιωτικα;

----------


## τομ

ναι ισως...ήταν από της πρωτες sony bravia που είχαν βγει...αλλά ναι τα ψηφιακά της ερτ τα πιανω με ήχο.. αν δεν εχω τα χαρτιά της TV πως θα δω αν έχει MPEG-2 η MPEG-4. και αν έχει MPEG-2 τι πρέπει να κάνω??

----------


## aser

ψαξε στο google για τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα, η γραψε εδω ποιο μοντελο εχεις.

----------


## stom

Διαβαζουμε τι γραφει ο ανθρωπος η απανταμε οτι ναναι???
ΛΕΕΙ οτι ΒΛΕΠΕΙ τα παντα απλα στη digea δεν εχει ΗΧΟ.

Ο ηχος παιζει με τον ιδιο τροπο ειτε ειναι η εικονα mpeg2 ειτε mpeg4.. Ρυθμιση ειναι, η στη χειροτερη αναβαθμιση firmware.

----------


## aser

Το εγραψα για να δω αν εχει υποδοχη CI PCMCIA, για να του εγγραφα να παρει καρτα NEOTION NP4+ POCKET CAM FTA 

Στην δικη μου Sony 26B4030 που ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με των ηχο στα καναλια της digea ανοιγα το teletex και ειχα ηχο, δοκιμασε το. Αλλα θα χρειαστεις την καρτα αν παιρνει η τηλεοραση σου.*
*

----------


## haris_216

> Το εγραψα για να δω αν εχει υποδοχη CI PCMCIA, για να του εγγραφα να παρει καρτα NEOTION NP4+ POCKET CAM FTA 
> 
> Στην δικη μου Sony 26B4030 που ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με των ηχο στα καναλια της digea ανοιγα το teletex και ειχα ηχο, δοκιμασε το. Αλλα θα χρειαστεις την καρτα αν παιρνει η τηλεοραση σου.



τελικά τι λέει αυτή η κάρτα? αξίζει? κάνει την δουλειά της? είχαν ακουστεί διάφορα πριν μερικούς μήνες κι έτσι το καθυστέρησα να την πάρω.
και μιλώντας για καθυστέρηση, στο ζάπιγκ (την διαδικασία όχι το...περιοδικό :Smile: ) σου σπάει τα νεύρα ή είναι κάτι που αντέχεται?

----------


## aser

> τελικά τι λέει αυτή η κάρτα? αξίζει? κάνει την δουλειά της? είχαν ακουστεί διάφορα πριν μερικούς μήνες κι έτσι το καθυστέρησα να την πάρω.
> και μιλώντας για καθυστέρηση, στο ζάπιγκ (την διαδικασία όχι το...περιοδικό) σου σπάει τα νεύρα ή είναι κάτι που αντέχεται?



Σου γραφω μονο απο το δικο μου μοντελο τηλεορασης πως ειναι τα πραγματα και δεν γνωριζω σε αλλα μοντελα τι γινεται.

Ναι εχει μια μικρη καθυστερηση στο ζαπινγκ περιπου 3 δευτερολεπτα αλλα ενταξη το αντεχεις. Εκεινο που δεν αντεχω και μου το κανει μονο σε ενα καναλι και οχι σε ολα ειναι οτι οταν βλεπω το ΣΚΑΙ μετα απο αρκετη ωρα οχι αμεσως μου κοβει εικονα και ηχο για 2 δευτερολεπτα και επανερχεται αυτο το ξανα κανει  μετα απο 2ωρες καθως παρακολουθω καποια σειρα απο το εν λογο καναλι. Δεν γνωριζω αν φταιει η καρτα η το καναλι δεν το εψαξα μιας και το κανει μονο σε αυτο το καναλι και οχι στα υπολοιπα.

----------


## navar

> Σου γραφω μονο απο το δικο μου μοντελο τηλεορασης πως ειναι τα πραγματα και δεν γνωριζω σε αλλα μοντελα τι γινεται.
> 
> Ναι εχει μια μικρη καθυστερηση στο ζαπινγκ περιπου 3 δευτερολεπτα αλλα ενταξη το αντεχεις. Εκεινο που δεν αντεχω και μου το κανει μονο σε ενα καναλι και οχι σε ολα ειναι οτι οταν βλεπω το ΣΚΑΙ μετα απο αρκετη ωρα οχι αμεσως μου κοβει εικονα και ηχο για 2 δευτερολεπτα και επανερχεται αυτο το ξανα κανει  μετα απο 2ωρες καθως παρακολουθω καποια σειρα απο το εν λογο καναλι. Δεν γνωριζω αν φταιει η καρτα η το καναλι δεν το εψαξα μιας και το κανει μονο σε αυτο το καναλι και οχι στα υπολοιπα.



μήπως χάνεις σήμα ? μήπως θέλει λίγο βελτίωση το σήμα ?
μιας και είναι ψηφιακό το σήμα και δεν έχει χιόνια αλλα σπασίματα/καρεδιάσματα/διακοπές !

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

@τομ: Όντως, από τη στιγμή που έχεις εικόνα και *όχι ήχο*, είναι θέμα ρύθμισης (ή κάτι άλλο), και όχι θέμα έλλειψης MPEG-4 codec. Αν ήταν θέμα έλλειψης codec θα συνέβαινε ακριβώς το αντίθετο... δηλ. θα είχες ήχο και *όχι εικόνα* (όπως προαναφέρθηκε). Άρα ψάξε τις ρυθμίσεις σου ή ψάξε στο Google με το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης σου για πιθανή αναφορά στο ίδιο πρόβλημα.

@navar: Όπως τα λες είναι με το σήμα. Σε μια από τις 2 τηλεοράσεις στο σπίτι μου έπιανα τα κανάλια, ειδικά το Star, με όχι και τόσο καλή ποιότητα εικόνας. Το πρόβλημα είναι το καλώδιο της κεραίας, που έρχεται εξωτερικά από το σπίτι και προφανώς έχει οξειδωθεί, ή γενικά μειωθεί η απόδοση του. Περίμενα κι εγώ λοιπόν με την καρτούλα της Νeotion να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση... Μάταια... Έγινε ακόμη χειρότερη, γιατί ναι μεν όταν παίζει η εικόνα είναι τζάμι, αλλά κάθε 4-5secs κολλάει ή "καρεδιάζει"... Οπότε απλά έβγαλα την κάρτα και ξαναγύρισα στην αναλογική, "σπυρωτή" εικόνα γιατί προς το παρόν (με ένα μπεμπέ ενός μήνα και μια μεγαλύτερη δύο ετών) δεν είμαι για να γκρεμίζω το μισό σπίτι για να φέρω άλλο καλώδιο.

@all: Αυτό με την καθυστέρηση στο ζάπινγκ με την καρτούλα της Neotion συμβαίνει και σε εμένα, αλλά φανταζόμουν πως έτσι λειτουργούν όλοι οι αποκωδικοποιητές. Και επειδή δε δοκίμασα ποτέ "φέτα" αποκωδικοποιητή δεν είχα μέτρο σύγκρισης. Για μένα πάντως είναι άκρως εκνευριστικό το θέμα της καθυστέρησης - φανατικός ζαπινγκάκιας βλέπετε... Δηλαδή μου επιβεβαιώνετε πως με "φέτα" αποκ/τη δε θα είχα το πρόβλημα? Μπαίνω σε σκέψεις...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Οπως είπε και ο *PrinceOfAbyss* δεν χρειάζεσαι καμία κάρτα ή αποκωδικοποιητή, από την στιγμή που εικόνα έχεις. 99% χρειάζεσαι αναβάθμιση του software.

----------


## aser

> μήπως χάνεις σήμα ? μήπως θέλει λίγο βελτίωση το σήμα ?
> μιας και είναι ψηφιακό το σήμα και δεν έχει χιόνια αλλα σπασίματα/καρεδιάσματα/διακοπές !



Δεν νομιζω μιας και πριν 4 χρονια βαλαμε κοινοχρηστη κεραια και ολα τα καλωδια ειναι καινουργια.

----------


## navar

> Δεν νομιζω μιας και πριν 4 χρονια βαλαμε κοινοχρηστη κεραια και ολα τα καλωδια ειναι καινουργια.



 δεν είναι μόνο τα καλώδια που παίζουν ρόλο !
αυτά παίζουν τον ρόλο τους στις απώλειες του σήματος ! αλλά εξίσου σημαντική είναι η απολαβή ! δηλαδή η κεραία !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεσ εδω για update
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/sel...ER&PRODTYPE=36

----------


## τομ

ευχαριστω πολύ παιδιά... θα παω να αγορασω μια καρτα μιας και η τηλεοραση μου ευτυχως παίρνει καρτα....

----------


## makiskous

σχετικα με τη συγκεκριμενη καρτα NEOTION υπαρχει καποιος απο οσους την χρησιμοποιουν (σε TV Sony) που παρατηρησε μικροδιακοπες με παραμορφωση της εικονας διαρκειας μικροτερης του δευτερολεπτου? δεν αναφερομαι για ενα μονο καναλι οπως ειπωθηκε παραπανω αλλα γενικα σε ολα..υπαρχει περιπτωση η απαντηση να ειναι οτι "απλα ζεσταινεται"?

----------


## xsterg

παιδια εχω και εγω την sony kdl32l4000. εχω βαλει για τα ψηφιακα καναλια την neotion np4+. το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχω ηχο στα ψηφιακα. στα αναλογικα εχω κανονικα ηχο. οπως επίσης εχει ηχο και στα ψηφιακα mpeg2. ενα αλλο προβλημα ειναι οτι στα ψηφιακα mpeg4 εμφανιζει μια μπλε μπαρα με στοιχεια του καναλιου. μπορει καποις να βοηθησει? ευχαριστω.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ευχαριστω πολύ παιδιά... θα παω να αγορασω μια καρτα μιας και η τηλεοραση μου ευτυχως παίρνει καρτα....



τσαμπα λεφτα θα δωσεις θα εχεις και καθυστερηση στην αλλαγη των καναλιων
 η* ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ
*εγώ την εκανα κατεβαζοντας το νεο firmware μεσο internet εκανα format το usb stick εβαλα το firmware
και απο το μενου πηγα και την εκανα αναβαθμιση εκανε 3 λεπτα περιπου και δουλευει αριστα

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> παιδια εχω και εγω την sony kdl32l4000. εχω βαλει για τα ψηφιακα καναλια την neotion np4+. το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχω ηχο στα ψηφιακα. στα αναλογικα εχω κανονικα ηχο. οπως επίσης εχει ηχο και στα ψηφιακα mpeg2. ενα αλλο προβλημα ειναι οτι στα ψηφιακα mpeg4 εμφανιζει μια μπλε μπαρα με στοιχεια του καναλιου. μπορει καποις να βοηθησει? ευχαριστω.



επισης δεν καταλαβα γιατι δεν πηρες αποδηκοποιητη και πηρες μοντουλα αφου μετατρεπει το mpe4 σε mpeg2 χαμηλωτερη πιοτητα εικονας
δες εδω και πως δουλευει

το neotion cam σε μια τηλεόραση η οποία μπορεί να δείξει μόνο mpeg-2 :

1) Η τηλεόραση κάνει λήψη του mpeg-4 καναλιού , αλλά επειδή "νομίζει" ότι το κανάλι είναι κλειδωμένο (κωδικοποιημένο) το στέλνει στο cam για αποκωδικοποίηση.
2) Το cam παίρνοντας το σήμα, το αναλύει, μετατρέπει την mpeg-4 εικόνα σε mpeg-2 (και τον AAC ήχο αν υπάρχει σε mpeg audio), το ξαναπακετάρει σε μορφή ts (transport stream) και το στέλνει πίσω στην τηλεόρασή μας σαν "ξεκλείδωτο" πλέον!
3) H τηλεόραση "καταλαβαίνει" πλέον ότι το κανάλι έχει mpeg-2 εικόνα και μας την δείχνει...!

Ουσιαστικά λοιπόν το neotion cam κάνει μετατροπή της εικόνας από mpeg-4 σε mpeg-2 σε πραγματικό χρόνο (real time transcoding). Από το πόσο καλά το κάνει εξαρτάται και η ποιότητα της εικόνας που θα πάρουμε (η οποία φυσικά δεν μπορεί ποτέ να είναι 100% η ίδια με την αρχική Mpeg-4 μετάδοση....!). Λόγω αυτού ακριβώς του transcoding έχουμε και την μικρή καθυστέρηση στις αλλαγές των καναλιών 

Αν μπορεις δωστην πισω και παρε αποδικοποιητη αλλιως θα εχεις ολο προβλημα

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## xsterg

φιλε σε ευχαριστω για την επικοινωνια. την καρτα την πηρα γιατι δεν μποορω τα εξωτερικα καλωδια. επίσης και λογω κοστους. θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως η kdl32l4000 sony μπορει να κανει αναβαθμιση αφου δεν εχει μοναδα συνδεσης εξωτερικου usb stick. αν καποιος το εχει κανει ας μου πει τον τροπο. με εμαιλ που εστειλα στην σονυ δεν εβγαλα ακρη αφου μου απαντησαν οτι η τηλεοραση μου δεν υποστηριζει καθολου mpeg. εχει ενσωματωμενο ομως δεκτη mpeg2.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> φιλε σε ευχαριστω για την επικοινωνια. την καρτα την πηρα γιατι δεν μποορω τα εξωτερικα καλωδια. επίσης και λογω κοστους. θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως η kdl32l4000 sony μπορει να κανει αναβαθμιση αφου δεν εχει μοναδα συνδεσης εξωτερικου usb stick. αν καποιος το εχει κανει ας μου πει τον τροπο. με εμαιλ που εστειλα στην σονυ δεν εβγαλα ακρη αφου μου απαντησαν οτι η τηλεοραση μου δεν υποστηριζει καθολου mpeg. εχει ενσωματωμενο ομως δεκτη mpeg2.



φυσικα εχει mpeg2 και η μοντουλα το μετατρεπει απο mpeg4 σε mpeg2
παντως οι μοντουλες ειναι για μενα λαθος επιλογη λογο κακης συμβοτητας,χαμηλοτερη ποιοτητα εικονας,καθυστερηση στην αλλαγη καναλιων,προβληματα στον ηχο και στην εικονα

παντως παλι σε προτεινω την λυση ενος αποδικοποιητη mpeg4 αλλιως ολο θα παιδευεσαι

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΩΜΑ(ΤΟΜ) ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ  Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΚΤΗ mpeg4


ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επίσης αν δεν θες πολλα καλωδια ειναι αυτος ο δεκτης πολυ μικρος και μπαινει απευθειας στο scart
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.532124

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

